# Double Double Digits-My New PB



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 26, 2009)

Overcast skies drew me down to the ole swamp pond today in search of a topwater bite. I caught 5 (biggest 4lbs+-) on Horny Toads (in honor of TCU) and Ribbit Frogs. My little brother couldn't hookup, so we went to some live bait fishing off the dock. My first bite came from a 11lb 4oz hoss, and I figured it couldn't get much better. I decided to let my brother have the next fish (my rod or his), but he proceeded to miss it on my rod. When I showed him how to properly set the hook with the same rod, my line pulled back instead of coming flying back at me like I expected. After a little bit of pulling, a 12lbs even bass had been landed, pictured, and released. It beat my old biggest bass by 4 ounces.

My brother needs my horseshoe-he missed 3 more and had 3 blow ups on a shiner swimming on top before he could hook up. I wasn't leaving until he caught one. He ended up with this one between 4 and 5 pounds.








11lbs 4 oz





Bug-eyed 12lbs-had 3 more inches on her than the 11 even though she looks smaller


----------



## fish devil (Sep 26, 2009)

:twisted: What a day for you!!! Congrats on the PB. That would be a State record up in my neck of the woods. GREAT JOB ON THE RELEASE!!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 26, 2009)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: What a day for you!!! Congrats on the PB. That would be a State record up in my neck of the woods. GREAT JOB ON THE RELEASE!!!



It may be a stretch, but this pond could have the forage and the cover to pull off a state record here. That 11-4 looked "younger"-not scarred up, tail full, healthy looking all around. In a few springs, she could be a record..but that's just wishful thinking :lol: 

I kept my old PB (guthooked), and unless I catch a state record, I don't think I'll ever keep another bass over 3lbs (keep some under for pond management).


----------



## Zum (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow.
Know largemouth here,how to they pull when they get that big.
Head for bottom,tire out fast?


----------



## hengstthomas (Sep 26, 2009)

What was the length on those 2 Hogs ? Very very nice LMB !! WTG on your PB too and like FD said they would also be State records here in DE .
Is that your private Pond ? If so it certainly has some bruisers in it


----------



## Andy (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats!! :beer:
What's that 4 now that you've pulled out of there over 10?


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey, wat to go FML..... great catching, great pics..... =D>


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah man! :beer:

What a day! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 27, 2009)

They do not count as there were no loafer involved!


We need loafer fish


=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## angry Bob (Sep 27, 2009)

Sweet mercy those are some nice bass! Congrats on the new PB =D>


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 27, 2009)

Zum said:


> Know largemouth here,how to they pull when they get that big.
> Head for bottom,tire out fast?



Both of these fought as hard as any bass I've ever caught. I had a hook from a premade trotline tied on for the big baits and the first bass straightened it enough that I was lucky to have caught it.



hengstthomas said:


> What was the length on those 2 Hogs ? Very very nice LMB !! WTG on your PB too and like FD said they would also be State records here in DE .
> Is that your private Pond ? If so it certainly has some bruisers in it


The 11 was 25.5 inches long and the 12 was 27.5 inches long. My old PB was 28 inches long, but I guess it just wasn't as thick.

These bass are from my uncle's private pond that he got back in March or so. He has graciously given me access to the pond whenever I want to fish it.



Andy said:


> What's that 4 now that you've pulled out of there over 10?


Now, I've caught 3 over 11 pounds out of here since March, and my dad pulled one out that was within half a pound of breaking 10.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats on your new PB! =D>


----------



## hengstthomas (Sep 27, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> My old PB was 28 inches long, but I guess it just wasn't as thick.


How much did the 28" weigh ?
Just trying to get an idea of weights since I dont carry a scale and I release all LMB . My PB was 24" and 6 Pounds that I caught back in the 80's and in 2008 when I broke it twice with a 25.5" and a week later a 26.5" . They were both fat healthy Bass and I estimate the 25.5" at 9 pounds and the 26.5" at 11.5 Pounds . Our state record is 10.5 Pounds 
Thanks for the info and Congrats again on some very nice Bass WTG !!


----------



## poolie (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats man!!!!! My PB comes nowhere close to those pigs. What is the SC state record weight anyway?


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 27, 2009)

=D> Outstanding catchin' ! I'd have to have a replica wall mount made for that! 8)


----------



## hengstthomas (Sep 27, 2009)

poolie said:


> Congrats man!!!!! My PB comes nowhere close to those pigs. What is the SC state record weight anyway?



Largemouth Bass 16-2 Lake Marion 1949 P.H. Flanagan Manning, SC
(tie) 16-2 Aiken Co. Pond 1993 Mason Cummings Ridge Springs, SC


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 27, 2009)

hengstthomas said:


> FishinsMyLife said:
> 
> 
> > My old PB was 28 inches long, but I guess it just wasn't as thick.
> ...


My old PB at 28'' was 11lbs 12oz. If I thought I had a record, I would have gotten a cooler of water with an aerator until I found out if it broke the old record or not.


----------



## hengstthomas (Sep 27, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> hengstthomas said:
> 
> 
> > FishinsMyLife said:
> ...


I hear ya  I thought about it and even made 3 phone calls but I had no one to come help me and I had gotten dropped off just as a spur of the moment trip . It was very hot and humid that day so it was best to not keep her any longer . The Pond I got her in used to be a Pond stocked with FW Trout every year


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 27, 2009)

hengstthomas said:


> I hear ya  I thought about it and even made 3 phone calls but I had no one to come help me and I had gotten dropped off just as a spur of the moment trip . It was very hot and humid that day so it was best to not keep her any longer . The Pond I got her in used to be a Pond stocked with FW Trout every year



I gotcha. I'm not sure I could have let that fish go, but that's awesome that you did. It would be cool to have that spot in the record book, but I'm sure it was just as satisfying to release a biggun close to the mark.

I'm starting to think ponds just can't produce BIG bass anywhere with just bass and bream stocked in them (like most of the ponds I fish around here). An abundance of a soft-finned forage species (shiners here, trout where they can survive) will help in growing big bass without a doubt.


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 27, 2009)

I think it would take four or five fish here in MN to add up to 12+ lbs. Our state record is 8lbs-15oz. Man, that's a good day out fishing.


----------



## Andy (Sep 27, 2009)

hengstthomas said:


> How much did the 28" weigh ?
> Just trying to get an idea of weights since I dont carry a scale and I release all LMB .



There's a nice little Bass Calculator here, you just need length and girth.

https://www.jdbaits.com/


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 27, 2009)

WoW!!!!! Those are some really nice bass! 

:shock:


----------



## jl_rotary (Sep 27, 2009)

Incredible fish, WTG on the new PB


----------



## shamoo (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats, glad to see you released them =D> , That is one magical pond my friend!!!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 28, 2009)

i bet he could fit both his loafers in that'nz mouth

nice!


----------



## jkbirocz (Sep 28, 2009)

Man, I gotta move south. You make me sick, I have been getting skunked almost everytime I go out. I know there are double digit LM in PA, but catching them is another story. That pond is awesome, keep releasing them and you will only be catching even bigger fish. 

Congrats on the new PB! It looks like your little brother is well on his way to some monsters :beer:


----------



## hengstthomas (Sep 29, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> hengstthomas said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to think ponds just can't produce BIG bass anywhere with just bass and bream stocked in them (like most of the ponds I fish around here). An abundance of a soft-finned forage species (shiners here, trout where they can survive) will help in growing big bass without a doubt.


Shiners , Mill Roach and Trout .. Where you have them the Bass are big without a doubt . Sometimes with other ponds without these the rate of LMB to panfish has to be just right in order for them to grow well .. I've read something like 4 panfish to every LMB .


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 30, 2009)

WoW man!!!! both of them are beasts!!!!! congratz :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## switchback (Sep 30, 2009)

=D> Some really great hawgs!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 1, 2009)

What a set of pigs! :shock: 

Goodjob!


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats man, those are some awesome fish. Gotta love fishing in the south. Really gotta love the small well managed private ponds too. Thats mostly what I fish, but I ain't caught nothin close to those hawgs. Good deal, bro!


----------



## njTom (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats on your new PB =D>


----------

